# Mayor Miller doesn't seem to have any concept of the war zone that is the street



## aluc (13 Jul 2006)

http://www.torontosun.ca/News/TorontoAndGTA/2006/07/13/1682179-sun.html


Thu, July 13, 2006
Angels of change
'Mayor Miller doesn't seem to have any concept of the war zone that is the street'

By JOE WARMINGTON



Could the Guardian Angels' first Toronto patrol tonight mark the beginning of the end of Mayor David Miller's reign as mayor?

Interesting thought! Wishful thinking? Guardian Angels founder Curtis Sliwa doesn't think so. He's seen this kind of head-in-the-sand response of weak politicians like Miller before. The strong ones like Rudy Giuliani don't run and hide like a baby like Miller has. "It's a signal of the winds of change that are coming," said Sliwa.

In other words Sliwa believes the negative reaction from the mayor's office is a result of Miller being afraid of the crime problem and how it could effect him in November.

Who knows if he'd lose the election but one thing for sure Miller has so far badly lost the public relations battle. Most media polls show people want the Angels to be given a chance in our crime-ridden city. "I will tell you I was everywhere from Regent Park to High Park to Forest Hill and I didn't hear much support for the mayor. People are very upset about the crime situation," said Sliwa.

The fight against the Guardian Angels symbolizes that and Sliwa believes "it's the last gasp and Miller doesn't see what is coming."

A loss in November is what he believes it will be. If ever a mayor deserved to be kicked out, it's this guy.

Imagine Miller refusing to meet with these guys! What's he for? Meanwhile his main rival, Councillor Jane Pitfield, has met with them and says she will crack down on crime. "Jane Pitfield gets it," said Guardian Angels Canadian director Lou Hoffer who with Canadian training director Edd Scorpio was last night surveying Yonge-Dundas Square where they will commence at 6:30 p.m.

This will come just 48 hours after the city barred the Angels from having their graduation ceremony in a downtown seniors' residence. Too bad they aren't as effective getting the drug dealers away from that building!

The residents had never seen city housing management or police move so fast. Next time they may tell them it's the Guardian Angels on the premises instead of drug dealers.

If only they could get management to get a plumber to move like that when the toilet is jammed and the stink is unbearable. And this stench is.

Maybe incompetent Miller hasn't been told that this is the Guardian Angels and not the Hells Angels. Heck, Hoffer and the Canadian chapter has had more face time with New York Mayor David Bloomberg.

"To Mayor Miller it's a cold war policy," said Sliwa. "He comes at things with all the liberal ideals, diversity, multiculturalism and sensitivity and all of that but with this he is Neanderthal and not at all open-minded."

Sliwa, as well as Hoffer, understand what this means.

"I have told them they will be looking at our belly button lint," said Sliwa.

Miller's over the top lack of respect does show what a lightweight he is. And how petty. He's afraid of 24 street patrol volunteers who want to help. But just like he can't do with the shootings, he hasn't stopped the Guardian Angels.

They are moving ahead without him tonight symbolically at Yonge-Dundas Square -- within metres of many murders including Jane Creba, and one of Kemar Brown at Church and Dundas Sts. around the same time the Angels were being harassed by the city.

Oh, the irony. But Miller doesn't seem to have any concept of the war zone that is the street. His approach is as much an embarrassment as is the violence. The gang of inept lefties who run the city don't seem to know about the drug deals, the prostitution, the murder. They don't seem to know about the tourists being harassed by panhandlers.

But we shouldn't be surprised since this is the same crowd who want to turn police officers into social workers -- starting with making them wear name tags like they do at Burger King. Meanwhile, the name tags on the toes of corpses continue to stack up. So far in 2006 it's at 35 and counting. Who is next? What's his or her name?

If Curtis Sliwa is correct perhaps in 2007 it will be Mayor Jane Pitfield's problem to solve. 





I know there are more than a few coppers on this forum, and I'd appreciate their point of view on this hotly debated subject here in TO. Is this article correct in assuming that Miller and Blair are in bed togethe,r trying to stop the Angels as to not draw attention to the fact that TO is losing the war on violent gun crimes? Or, is there a substantial reason why they don't want the Angels here to help.? Is it pride, or do they believe that the Angels are taking work away from the TPS?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (13 Jul 2006)

I think Blair is aware of how fast Miller and his henchpeople would get rid of him or anyone who disagree's with the philosopy that " everything is perfect in Mayor-For-Life Miller's world".


----------



## ArmyRick (13 Jul 2006)

The guardian angels being effective or not is another topic.

Mayor Miller. That man just smacks of stupidity and lacks a grasp on the real world. I did not think that mayor mel was all golden but he leaps and bounds better than this clown.

With McGuinty as premier of ontario and Miller as mayor of Toronto, what a sad combination.

At least Harper (AKA Man of action) is our prime minister...


----------



## George Wallace (13 Jul 2006)

That doesn't say much for 90% of the ON Pop.   :-[


----------



## GAP (13 Jul 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> That doesn't say much for 90% of the ON Pop.   :-[



And this is the same Ontario population that predominately votes Liberal and NDP?


----------



## Thompson_JM (24 Jul 2006)

Dont Blame Me... I voted Conservative......

In Theory The liberals are supposed to be a good blend of social contience, progressive change, and balanced bookkeeping, supposedly the best form of government...

then again in Theory Communism Works....  :

Like ArmyRick said. Thank God Harper is at the Helm.


----------



## ArmyRick (24 Jul 2006)

On that note, please stop labelling Ontario has the liberal paradise. Alot of rural Ontario voted conservative (in many cases they got seats outside the GTA) and even in the GTA zone of liberal nonsense, their was still alot of people who voted conservative ( I paid close attention to the last election when they did the results). Oh yeah, where I live, we have a conservative MP (I voted for her).


----------



## canadianblue (25 Jul 2006)

I think that Toronto is really the major liberal paradise in that province. Quite a few of the more rural areas are conservative.


----------



## Devlin (25 Aug 2006)

Not all of us in Ontario are liberal. Some of us are gun-toting (all registered and legal ;D ) happy go lucky Conservative types.

Miller may have a clue about what's going on but it's fairly obvious he isn't taking a whole lot of action around it.


----------



## Danjanou (25 Aug 2006)

> Miller may have a clue about what's going on...



No not really. A Harvard Economics Grad who does not appear to be able to add/subtract let alone balance a budget. :


----------



## ArmyRick (27 Aug 2006)

On top of all that, I love hearing how the Toronto School board is run by janitor (CUPE) so so much money is wasted.

Time to clean house in the entire city political offices.


----------

